# ISO recipe for bulillos (bolillos?)



## Chipotle Tom (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm trying to find a recipe for these sandwich size rolls often used for tortas.  I'm not sure if the recipe is any different than a regular roll recipe or not, but does anybody have a recipe for bolillos?

Thanks


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2007)

I adore tortas! I purchase the bread at a mexican market, but here's one you can try:
Bolillos


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Oct 25, 2007)

muchas gracias jkath!


----------

